

Uber for sex workers? - bootload
http://www.slate.com/blogs/moneybox/2015/02/25/uber_for_prostitution_could_better_apps_make_the_world_s_oldest_profession.html

======
bootload
source:
[https://twitter.com/SamdeBrito/status/570757280943091712](https://twitter.com/SamdeBrito/status/570757280943091712)

